# Na co zwrócić uwagę przy instalacji Gentoo na laptopie z i7?

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Mam laptopa Samsunga RF 711 z 8Gb Ramu procesorem i7 kartą grafiki Geforce GT 540M. Chciałbym poprosić o radę na co zwrócić uwagę i co dodać do flag use przy intalacji na takim laptopie.

Odpaliłem wcześniej LiveDVD 12.1 i niedziała mi sieć. Poniżej lspci i dane karty sieciowej

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

04:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e8:11:32:9e:3c:28  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:50 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:409 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:409 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:47795 (47.7 KB)  TX bytes:47795 (47.7 KB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:a4:de:b1:c5:78  

          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::92a4:deff:feb1:c578/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:284854 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:156993 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:428183517 (428.1 MB)  TX bytes:14172528 (14.1 MB)

Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie.

----------

## Crenshaw

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

nie dziala po kablu? (bo po wifi raczej dziala z tego co widac)

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

te dane były pobierane pod działającą dystrybucją mint, nie gentoo... sorki zapomniałem napisać. A kabel też z jakiś dziwnych powodów nie działa (tzn. może to też być wina kabla -- jest stary i lekko zużyty).

Co do GCC widzę że jest nowa wersja. Jaka jest róznica pomiędzy 4.3 a 4.6 z punktu widzenia i7 ? Co wybrać?

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Coś namieszałem. Wcześniej miałem na tym dysku (sdb - a więc drugi) zainstalowanego Mint-a. Usunąłem go przez całkowite sformatowanie dysku i usunięcie wpisu do bootloadera przez program EasyBCD spod windowsa, ale chyba czegoś nie usunąłem ponieważ:

1. tworząc nowe partycje na sdb partycja sdb1 boot zaczęła się od cylindra 2048 a nie 1 czyli coś zostało z przodu

2. nie mogę ustawić partycji sdb1 jako bootowalnej więc jak sądzę stara partycja boot z Minta została tylko jak ją usunąć?

3. nie mogłem zamontować sdb1 w /mnt/gentoo/boot wyskoczył komunikat Permision denied oczywiście zanim zacząłem cokolwiek robić (fdisk) w konsoli wydałem polecenie sudo su...

Jak to wyczyścić i naprawić?

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Sebastian Piotrowski wrote:*   

> Coś namieszałem. Wcześniej miałem na tym dysku (sdb - a więc drugi) zainstalowanego Mint-a. Usunąłem go przez całkowite sformatowanie dysku i usunięcie wpisu do bootloadera przez program EasyBCD spod windowsa, ale chyba czegoś nie usunąłem ponieważ:
> 
> 1. tworząc nowe partycje na sdb partycja sdb1 boot zaczęła się od cylindra 2048 a nie 1 czyli coś zostało z przodu
> 
> 2. nie mogę ustawić partycji sdb1 jako bootowalnej więc jak sądzę stara partycja boot z Minta została tylko jak ją usunąć?
> ...

 

Wlacz fdiska z plytki instalacyjnej gentoo albo czegokolwiek innego co nie jest na sdb 

Skasuj wszystkie partycje.

Wlasnie "sformatowales" dysk twardy.

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Tyle to i ja wiem, nie rozumiem tylko czemu sdb1 z boot zaczyna się od 2048 a nie od 1 a partycje stworzyłem na nowo pod gparted

Moj procesor

processor	: 7

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 42

model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz

stepping	: 7

microcode	: 0x1a

cpu MHz		: 800.000

cache size	: 6144 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 8

core id		: 3

cpu cores	: 4

apicid		: 7

initial apicid	: 7

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 13

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips	: 3990.92

clflush size	: 64

cache_alignment	: 64

address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

I tu mam pytanie czy jest sens dodawania flagi

3dnow

bede chcial grac w gry (stare) ale czy ta flaga maja jeszcze zastosowanie dla i7 i geforcea gt 540m ?

----------

## lsdudi

3dnow to extension dla procesorów AMD wiec raczej ci niepotrzebne

na przyszłośc aby szybko przeczytać opis flagi 

```
emerge app-portage/gentoolkit ; euse -i 3dnow
```

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Dzięki, ale instaluję spod Minta bo nie mogę zmusić wifi do pracy (nie wiem czemu) i polecenie emerge mi nie zadziała.

Moje flagi use 

64bit a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi adns afs aim all_sfx alsa ao apache2 apm atm audiofile ash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi bindist bittorrent blas bluetooth bluray Branding bzip2 cairo calendar canna caps cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi clamav clamdtop css ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx debug dedicated dga directfb djvu doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr edit eds emacs emovix encode evo exif expat fam fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg filters firebird flac flatfile fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb freetds frontbase ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glut gmail gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnuplot gnutls google gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl gstreamer gtk gtkhtml gzip handbook hardened hddtemp html http ibam icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inifile iodbc ios ipod iptables ipv6 iwmmxt jabber jack java java6 javascript jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix contact ladspa lame lapack lash latex lcms ldap lha libass libcaca libedit libffi libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzma lzo m17n-lib mad maildir matroska matrox mbox mclib memlimit mhash mikmod milter mime mmap mms mmx mng modplug modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msdoc msn msppt mssql msxls mtp mule multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli nas natspec ncurses netboot netcdf networkmanager neXt nls nntp nocd nsplugin ntfs nvidia ocaml ocamlopt oci8 oci8-instant-client odbc ofx ogg openal openexr opengl openssl oracle osc ocar oss pax_kernel pcmcia pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php php pic plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres postscript ppds pulseaudio python qdbm qmail-spp qt4 qt-static quicktime radius rar raw rdesktop readline recode reports rpm  rss rtf ruby samba scanner scsi sdl seamonkey sensord session sftp sharedmem shorten simplexml skey skype slang slp smartcard smp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 sound source sox speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl subversion svg svga sybase sybase-ct syslog system sysvipc szip taglib tcl tcmalloc tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype twitter uclibc udev unicode upnp usb v4l vcd vhosts videos vimeo vnc vorbis wav wavpack wddx webkit webkit wifi win32codecs wmf wxwidgets X x264 xar xattr xcb xcomposite xdg xemacs xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xmp xmpp xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid yahoo youtube zeroconf zip zlib zsh-completion

plus flagi z kary graficznej

fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid 

Coś jeszcze muszę/mogę dodać? Chcę głównie przetestować Gentoo pod i7 ale też chciałbym go przygotować do pracy ze steam dla linuxa i wyciągnąć maksimum tego co się da dla gier. Plus mam Canona MP540 (skaner i drukarka w jednym).Last edited by Sebastian Piotrowski on Mon Sep 17, 2012 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

jesli masz neta pod mintem to i pod chrootowanym tez  gentoo bedziesz miał  :Smile: 

jedyny "hack" to przekopiowanie /etc/resolv.conf z minta

P.S bardzo ułatwia czytanie jak flagi owiniesz znacznikiem \[code \]

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Cos poszlo nie tak, najpierw cos o flagach use, a pozniej przy pobraniu gentoo-sources niechce instalowac perla. A tak wogole czemu make.conf jest teraz w etc/portage a nie poprostu w etc? zostawilem ten plik w obu miejscach.... 

```
(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # emerge portage

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0_rc1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.12[python] required by (app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by app-doc/doxygen-1.7.6.1[latex], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8[doc], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9, required by x11-libs/xcb-util-key

=app-text/texlive-2011 extra

#required by sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0, required by sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1[kde], required by gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4[policykit], required by media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1[gnome], required by media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15r2[pulseaudio], required by dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.60-r1[sdl], required by dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2011-r1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2011, required by media-libs/licaca-0.99_beta17[doc]

=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.8.2 qt3support

#required by sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1[pam], required by gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4[policykit], required by media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1[gnome], required by media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r2[pulseaudio], required by dev-libs/zziplib-.13.60-r1[sdl], required by dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2011-r1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2011, required by media-libs/libcac

=sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r2 consolekit

#required by sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0, required by sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1[kde], required by gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4[policykit], required by media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1[gnome], required by media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15r2[pulseaudio], required by dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.60-r1[sdl], required by dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2011-r1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2011, required by media-libs/licaca-0.99_beta17[doc]

=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2 qt3support

#required by app-text/texlive-2011[truetype], required by app-doc/doxygen-1.7.6.1[latex], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8[doc], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9, required by x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9

>=media-libs/freetype-1.4_pre20080316-r2:1 kpathsea

#required by sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0, required by sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1[kde], required by gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4[policykit], required by media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1[gnome], required by media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15r2[pulseaudio], required by dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.60-r1[sdl], required by dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2011-r1, required by dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2011, required by media-libs/licaca-0.99_beta17[doc]

=x11-libs/qt-core-4.8.2 qt3support

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2[accessibility=,aqua=,c++0x=,debug=,qpa=,qt3support]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-gui-4.8.2::gentoo (masked by: )

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.8.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1[kde]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4[policykit]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1[gnome]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r2[pulseaudio]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.60-r1[sdl]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2011-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2011" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta17[doc]" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # eselect profile set 5

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # ls /usr/share/zoneinfo

Africa      Arctic    Australia  CST6CDT  Cuba  EST5EDT  Etc      GB       GMT+0  Greenwich  Iceland  Israel   Kwajalein  MST      Mideast  Navajo   Pacific   ROC        Turkey  UTC        WET          localtime   right

America     Asia      Brazil     Canada   EET   Egypt    Europe   GB-Eire  GMT-0  HST        Indian   Jamaica  Libya      MST7MDT  NZ       PRC      Poland    ROK        UCT     Universal  Zulu         posix       zone.ta

Antarctica  Atlantic  CET        Chile    EST   Eire     Factory  GMT      GMT0   Hongkong   Iran     Japan    MET        Mexico   NZ-CHAT  PST8PDT  Portugal  Singapore  US      W-SU       iso3166.tab  posixrule

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Poland /etc/localtime

cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Poland': No such file or directory

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland /etc/localtime

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # echo "Poland" > /etc/timezone

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # emerge gentoo-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1

>>> Installing (1 of 4) sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1

>>> Emerging (2 of 4) dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 1 of 4 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.31, 0.14, 0.27

 * Package:    dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: perl@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 berkdb consolekit debug doc elibc_glibc gdbm kernel_linux multilib policykit userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work

>>> Unpacking perl-5.12.4-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4 ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   0001-gentoo_MakeMaker-RUNPATH.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0002-gentoo_config__over.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0003-gentoo_cpan__definstalldirs.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0004-gentoo_cpanplus__definstalldirs.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0005-gentoo_create-libperl-soname.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0006-gentoo_MakeMaker-delete__packlist.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0007-fixes_8d66b3f9__h2hp__fix.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0008-fixes_f178b03b__h2ph__using__deprecated__goto.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0009-gentoo_mod-paths.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0010-gentoo_enc2xs.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0011-gentoo_IO-Compress__AutoLoader__dropped__from__Compress-Zlib.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0012-gentoo_drop-fstack-protector.diff ...

 [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4 ...

First let's make sure your kit is complete.  Checking...

Locating common programs...

Checking compatibility between /bin/echo and builtin echo (if any)...

Symbolic links are supported.

Checking how to test for symbolic links...

You can test for symbolic links with 'test -h'.

Good, your tr supports [:lower:] and [:upper:] to convert case.

Using [:upper:] and [:lower:] to convert case.

3b1          apollo        convexos     dgux          esix4           gnuknetbsd     irix_4       isc_2           mpc           next_3_0      os390        riscos        sco_2_3_4     svr4         unicos          vmesa   

aix          atheos        cxux         dos_djgpp     fps             greenhills     irix_5       linux           mpeix         next_4        os400        sco           solaris_2     svr5         unicosmk        v

aix_3        aux_3         cygwin       dragonfly     freebsd         haiku          irix_6       lynxos          ncr_tower     nonstopux     posix-bc     sco_2_3_0     stellar       ti1500       unisysdyn

aix_4        beos          darwin       dynix         genix           hpux           irix_6_0     midnightbsd     netbsd        openbsd       powerux      sco_2_3_1     sunos_4_0     titanos      utekv   

altos486     bsdos         dcosx        dynixptx      gnu             i386           irix_6_1     mips            newsos4       opus          qnx          sco_2_3_2     sunos_4_1     ultrix_4     uts  

amigaos      catamount     dec_osf      epix          gnukfreebsd     interix        isc          mirbsd          next_3        os2           rhapsody     sco_2_3_3     super-ux      umips        uwin   

Which of these apply, if any? [linux]  

You appear to have ELF support.  I'll try to use it for dynamic loading.

If dynamic loading doesn't work, read hints/linux.sh for further information.

nm: /usr/lib/libdb.so: no symbols

nm: /usr/lib64/libdb.so: no symbols

Operating system name? [linux]  

Operating system version? [3.3.0-gentoo-r1]  

Installation prefix to use? (~name ok) [/usr]  

AFS does not seem to be running...

What installation prefix should I use for installing files? (~name ok) [/usr]  

Build Perl for SOCKS? [n]  

Use the PerlIO abstraction layer? [y]  

Getting the current patchlevel...

Build a threading Perl? [n]  

Build Perl for multiplicity? [n]  

Use which C compiler? [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc]  

Checking for GNU cc in disguise and/or its version number...

Now, how can we feed standard input to your C preprocessor...

Directories to use for library searches? [/lib64 /usr/lib64]  

What is the file extension used for shared libraries? [so]  

Try to use long doubles if available? [n]  

Checking for optional libraries...

What libraries to use? [-lnsl -lgdbm -ldb -ldl -lm -lcrypt -lutil -lc -lgdbm_compat]  

What optimizer/debugger flag should be used? [-O2 -pipe -g]  

Any additional cc flags? [-DDEBUGGING -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe]  

Let me guess what the preprocessor flags are...

Any additional ld flags (NOT including libraries)? [-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed]  

Checking your choice of C compiler and flags for coherency...

Computing filename position in cpp output for #include directives...

<stdlib.h> found.

Checking to see how big your integers are...

Checking to see if you have long long...

Checking to see how big your long longs are...

<inttypes.h> found.

Checking to see if you have int64_t...

Checking which 64-bit integer type we could use...

We could use 'long' for 64-bit integers.

Try to use maximal 64-bit support, if available? [y]  

Checking to see how big your double precision numbers are...

Checking to see if you have long double...

Checking to see how big your long doubles are...

What is your architecture name [x86_64-linux-debug]  

This architecture is naturally 64-bit, not changing architecture name.

Perlio selected.

Pathname where the public executables will reside? (~name ok) [/usr/bin]  

Use relocatable @INC? [n]  

Pathname where the private library files will reside? (~name ok) [/usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4]  

Where do you want to put the public architecture-dependent libraries? (~name ok) [/usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4/x86_64-linux-debug]  

Other username to test security of setuid scripts with? [none]  

Well, the recommended value is *not* secure.

Does your kernel have *secure* setuid scripts? [n]  

Installation prefix to use for add-on modules and utilities? (~name ok) [/usr]  

Pathname for the site-specific library files? (~name ok) [/usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4]  

List of earlier versions to include in @INC? [5.12.3/x86_64-linux-debug 5.12.3 5.12.2/x86_64-linux-debug 5.12.2 5.12.1/x86_64-linux-debug 5.12.1 5.12.0/x86_64-linux-debug 5.12.0 ]

<malloc/malloc.h> NOT found.

<malloc.h> found.

Checking to see how well your C compiler groks the void type...

Good.  It appears to support void to the level perl5 wants.

Checking to see how big your pointers are...

Do you wish to wrap malloc calls to protect against potential overflows? [y]  

Do you wish to attempt to use the malloc that comes with perl5? [n]  

Your system wants malloc to return 'void *', it would seem.

Your system uses void free(), it would seem.

Pathname for the site-specific architecture-dependent library files? (~name ok) [/usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/x86_64-linux-debug]  

Do you want to configure vendor-specific add-on directories? [y]  

Installation prefix to use for vendor-supplied add-ons? (~name ok) [/usr]  

Pathname for the vendor-supplied library files? (~name ok) [/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4]  

Pathname for vendor-supplied architecture-dependent files? (~name ok) [/usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/x86_64-linux-debug]  

Colon-separated list of additional directories for perl to search? [none]  

Checking out function prototypes...

Support DTrace if available? [n]  

Install any extra modules (y or n)? [n]  

Directory for the main Perl5 html pages? (~name ok) [none]  

Directory for the Perl5 module html pages? (~name ok) [none]  

Checking for GNU C Library...

Shall I use /usr/bin/nm to extract C symbols from the libraries? [n]  

<dld.h> NOT found.

Checking for C++...

dlopen() found.

<unistd.h> found.

Do you wish to use dynamic loading? [y]  

Source file to use for dynamic loading [ext/DynaLoader/dl_dlopen.xs]  

Any special flags to pass to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c to compile shared library modules? [-fPIC]  

What command should be used to create dynamic libraries? [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc]  

Any special flags to pass to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc to create a dynamically loaded library? [-shared -O2 -pipe -g]  

Any special flags to pass to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc to use dynamic linking? [-Wl,-E]  

Build a shared libperl.so (y/n) [y]  

What name do you want to give to the shared libperl? [libperl.so.5.12.4]  

Adding -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4/x86_64-linux-debug/CORE to the flags

passed to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc so that the perl executable will find the

installed shared libperl.so.5.12.4.

System manual is in /usr/share/man/man1.

Where do the main Perl5 manual pages (source) go? (~name ok) [/usr/share/man/man1]  

What suffix should be used for the main Perl5 man pages? [1]  

You can have filenames longer than 14 characters.

Where do the perl5 library man pages (source) go? (~name ok) [/usr/share/man/man3]  

What suffix should be used for the perl5 library man pages? [3pm]  

Figuring out host name...

Your host name appears to be "localhost". Right? [y]  

What is your domain name? [.(none)]  

What is your e-mail address? [Gentoo@localhost.(none)]  

Perl administrator e-mail address [root@localhost]  

Do you want to install only the version-specific parts of perl? [n]  

What shall I put after the #! to start up perl ("none" to not use #!)? [/usr/bin/perl]  

Where do you keep publicly executable scripts? (~name ok) [/usr/bin]  

Pathname where the add-on public executables should be installed? (~name ok) [/usr/bin]  

Pathname where the site-specific html pages should be installed? (~name ok) [none]  

Pathname where the site-specific library html pages should be installed? (~name ok) [none]  

Pathname where the site-specific manual pages should be installed? (~name ok) [/usr/share/man/man1]  

Pathname where the site-specific library manual pages should be installed? (~name ok) [/usr/share/man/man3

Pathname where add-on public executable scripts should be installed? (~name ok) [/usr/bin]  

Use the "fast stdio" if available? [n]  

off_t found.

Checking to see how big your file offsets are...

fpos_t found.

Checking the size of fpos_t...

Try to understand large files, if available? [y]  

Rechecking to see how big your file offsets are...

Rechecking the size of fpos_t... 16 bytes.

Pathname for the vendor-supplied executables directory? (~name ok) [/usr/bin]  

Pathname for the vendor-supplied html pages? (~name ok) [none]  

Pathname for the vendor-supplied html pages? (~name ok) [none]  

Pathname for the vendor-supplied manual section 1 pages? (~name ok) [/usr/share/man/man1]  

Pathname for the vendor-supplied manual section 3 pages? (~name ok) [/usr/share/man/man3]  

Pathname for the vendor-supplied scripts directory? (~name ok) [/usr/bin]  

Using <string.h> instead of <strings.h>.

qgcvt() found.

Checking how to print long doubles...

gconvert NOT found.

gcvt() found.

I'll use gcvt to convert floats into a string.

fwalk() NOT found.

access() found.

<sys/file.h> defines the *_OK access constants.

accessx() NOT found.

aintl() NOT found.

alarm() found.

ctime64() NOT found.

localtime64() NOT found.

gmtime64() NOT found.

mktime64() NOT found.

difftime64() NOT found.

asctime64() NOT found.

<pthread.h> found.

<sys/types.h> found.

<sys/select.h> found.

Testing to see if we should include <time.h>, <sys/time.h> or both.

We'll include <time.h>.

We'll include <sys/time.h>.

Checking to see if your struct tm has tm_zone field...

Checking to see if your struct tm has tm_gmtoff field...

asctime_r() found.

atolf() NOT found.

atoll() found.

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((format)) ...

Checking whether your compiler allows __printf__ format to be null ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((malloc)) ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((nonnull(1))) ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((noreturn)) ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((pure)) ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((unused)) ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((deprecated)) ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __attribute__((warn_unused_result)) ...

bcmp() found.

bcopy() found.

getpgrp() found.

You have to use getpgrp() instead of getpgrp(pid).

setpgrp() found.

You have to use setpgrp() instead of setpgrp(pid,pgrp).

Checking whether your compiler can handle __builtin_choose_expr ...

Checking whether your compiler can handle __builtin_expect ...

bzero() found.

<stdarg.h> found.

<varargs.h> found.

We'll include <stdarg.h> to get va_dcl definition.

You have <stdarg.h> and <stdlib.h>, so checking for C99 variadic macros.

You have C99 variadic macros.

You have void (*signal())().

Checking whether your C compiler can cast large floats to int32.

Checking whether your C compiler can cast negative float to unsigned.

vprintf() found.

Your vsprintf() returns (int).

chown() found.

chroot() found.

chsize() NOT found.

class() NOT found.

clearenv() found.

Hmm... Looks like you have Berkeley networking support.

socketpair() found.

Checking the availability of certain socket constants...

<sys/uio.h> found.

Checking to see if your system supports struct cmsghdr...

Checking to see if your C compiler knows about "const"...

copysignl() found.

crypt() found.

<crypt.h> found.

crypt_r() found.

ctermid() found.

ctermid_r() NOT found.

ctime_r() found.

cuserid() found.

<limits.h> found.

<float.h> found.

DBL_DIG found.

dbmclose() found.

<dbm.h> NOT found.

<rpcsvc/dbm.h> NOT found.

difftime() found.

<dirent.h> found.

Your directory entries are struct dirent.

Your directory entry does not know about the d_namlen field.

Checking to see if DIR has a dd_fd member variable

<sys/dir.h> found.

<sys/ndir.h> NOT found.

dirfd() found.

dlerror() found.

<dlfcn.h> found.

What is the extension of dynamically loaded modules [so]  

Checking whether your dlsym() needs a leading underscore ...

dlsym doesn't need a leading underscore.

drand48_r() found.

dup2() found.

eaccess() found.

endgrent() found.

<grp.h> found.

endgrent_r() NOT found.

endhostent() found.

<netdb.h> found.

endhostent_r() NOT found.

endnetent() found.

endnetent_r() NOT found.

endprotoent() found.

endprotoent_r() NOT found.

endpwent() found.

<pwd.h> found.

endpwent_r() NOT found.

endservent() found.

endservent_r() NOT found.

<sys/file.h> defines the O_* constants...

and you have the 3 argument form of open().

<sys/file.h> found.

We'll be including <sys/file.h>.

<fcntl.h> found.

We don't need to include <fcntl.h> if we include <sys/file.h>.

fork() found.

pipe() found.

Figuring out the flag used by open() for non-blocking I/O...

Let's see what value errno gets from read() on a O_NONBLOCK file...

try.c: In function 'main':

try.c:36:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'pipe', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

try.c:37:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'pipe', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

try.c:53:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

try.c:66:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

try.c:72:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

try.c:78:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'read', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

Checking how std your stdio is...

Checking to see what happens if we set the stdio ptr...

Increasing ptr in your stdio decreases cnt by the same amount.  Good.

You seem to have 'fast stdio' to directly manipulate the stdio buffers.

fchdir() found.

fchmod() found.

fchown() found.

fcntl() found.

Well, your system has some sort of fd_set available...

and you have the normal fd_set macros.

fgetpos() found.

finite() found.

finitel() found.

flock() found.

fp_class() NOT found.

pathconf() found.

fpathconf() found.

fpclass() NOT found.

fpclassify() NOT found.

fpclassl() NOT found.

Checking to see if you have fpos64_t...

frexpl() found.

<sys/param.h> found.

<sys/mount.h> found.

Checking to see if your system supports struct fs_data...

fseeko() found.

fsetpos() found.

fstatfs() found.

statvfs() found.

fstatvfs() found.

fsync() found.

ftello() found.

Checking if you have a working futimes()

Yes, you have

<ndbm.h> NOT found.

Hmm.  Based on the hints in hints/linux.sh, 

the recommended value for $i_ndbm on this machine was "define"!

    Keep the recommended value? [y]  

<gdbm/ndbm.h> found.

<gdbm-ndbm.h> NOT found.

dbm_open() found.

Checking if your <ndbm.h> uses prototypes...

Checking if your <gdbm/ndbm.h> uses prototypes...

getaddrinfo() found.

getcwd() found.

getespwnam() NOT found.

getfsstat() NOT found.

getgrent() found.

getgrent_r() found.

getgrgid_r() found.

getgrnam_r() found.

gethostbyaddr() found.

gethostbyname() found.

gethostent() found.

gethostname() found.

uname() found.

Shall I ignore gethostname() from now on? [n]  

gethostbyaddr_r() found.

gethostbyname_r() found.

gethostent_r() found.

getitimer() found.

getlogin() found.

getlogin_r() found.

getmnt() NOT found.

getmntent() found.

getnameinfo() found.

getnetbyaddr() found.

getnetbyname() found.

getnetent() found.

getnetbyaddr_r() found.

getnetbyname_r() found.

getnetent_r() found.

getpagesize() found.

getprotobyname() found.

getprotobynumber() found.

getprotoent() found.

getpgid() found.

getpgrp2() NOT found.

getppid() found.

getpriority() found.

getprotobyname_r() found.

getprotobynumber_r() found.

getprotoent_r() found.

getprpwnam() NOT found.

getpwent() found.

getpwent_r() found.

getpwnam_r() found.

getpwuid_r() found.

getservbyname() found.

getservbyport() found.

getservent() found.

getservbyname_r() found.

getservbyport_r() found.

getservent_r() found.

getspnam() found.

<shadow.h> found.

getspnam_r() found.

gettimeofday() found.

gmtime_r() found.

hasmntopt() found.

<netinet/in.h> found.

<arpa/inet.h> found.

htonl() found.

ilogbl() found.

strchr() found.

inet_aton() found.

inet_ntop() found.

inet_pton() found.

isascii() found.

isfinite() NOT found.

isinf() found.

isnan() found.

isnanl() found.

killpg() found.

lchown() found.

LDBL_DIG found.

<math.h> found.

Checking to see if your libm supports _LIB_VERSION...

Yes, it does (2)

link() found.

localtime_r() found.

localeconv() found.

lockf() found.

lstat() found.

madvise() found.

malloc_size() NOT found.

malloc_good_size() NOT found.

mblen() found.

mbstowcs() found.

mbtowc() found.

memchr() found.

memcmp() found.

memcpy() found.

memmove() found.

memset() found.

mkdir() found.

mkdtemp() found.

mkfifo() found.

mkstemp() found.

mkstemps() found.

mktime() found.

<sys/mman.h> found.

mmap() found.

and it returns (void *).

sqrtl() found.

scalbnl() found.

modfl() found.

Your modfl() seems okay for large values.

mprotect() found.

msgctl() found.

msgget() found.

msgsnd() found.

msgrcv() found.

You have the full msg*(2) library.

Checking to see if your system supports struct msghdr...

msync() found.

munmap() found.

nice() found.

<langinfo.h> found.

nl_langinfo() found.

Checking to see if your C compiler knows about "volatile"...

Choosing the C types to be used for Perl's internal types...

Checking how many bits of your UVs your NVs can preserve...

Checking to find the largest integer value your NVs can hold...

The largest integer your NVs can preserve is equal to 256.0*256.0*256.0*256.0*256.0*256.0*2.0*2.0*2.0*2.0*

Checking whether NV 0.0 is all bits zero in memory...

0.0 is represented as all bits zero in memory

Checking to see if you have off64_t...

pause() found.

poll() found.

readlink() found.

vfork() found.

Do you still want to use vfork()? [n]  

pthread_attr_setscope() found.

random_r() found.

readdir() found.

seekdir() found.

telldir() found.

rewinddir() found.

readdir64_r() found.

readdir_r() found.

readv() found.

recvmsg() found.

rename() found.

rmdir() found.

<memory.h> found.

Checking if your memcmp() can compare relative magnitude...

select() found.

semctl() found.

semget() found.

semop() found.

You have the full sem*(2) library.

You do not have union semun in <sys/sem.h>.

You can use union semun for semctl IPC_STAT.

You can also use struct semid_ds* for semctl IPC_STAT.

sendmsg() found.

setegid() found.

seteuid() found.

setgrent() found.

setgrent_r() NOT found.

sethostent() found.

sethostent_r() NOT found.

setitimer() found.

setlinebuf() found.

setlocale() found.

<locale.h> found.

setlocale_r() NOT found.

setnetent() found.

setnetent_r() NOT found.

setprotoent() found.

setpgid() found.

setpgrp2() NOT found.

setpriority() found.

setproctitle() NOT found.

setprotoent_r() NOT found.

setpwent() found.

setpwent_r() NOT found.

setregid() found.

setresgid() found.

setreuid() found.

setresuid() found.

setrgid() NOT found.

setruid() NOT found.

setservent() found.

setservent_r() NOT found.

setsid() found.

setvbuf() found.

<sfio.h> NOT found.

shmctl() found.

shmget() found.

shmat() found.

and it returns (void *).

shmdt() found.

You have the full shm*(2) library.

sigaction() found.

<sunmath.h> NOT found.

Checking to see if you have signbit() available to work on double... Yes.

sigprocmask() found.

POSIX sigsetjmp found.

snprintf() found.

vsnprintf() found.

sockatmark() found.

socks5_init() NOT found.

Checking whether sprintf returns the length of the string...

sprintf returns the length of the string (as ANSI says it should)

srand48_r() found.

srandom_r() found.

<sys/stat.h> found.

Checking to see if your struct stat has st_blocks field...

<sys/vfs.h> found.

<sys/statfs.h> found.

Checking to see if your system supports struct statfs...

Checking to see if your struct statfs has f_flags field...

Checking how to access stdio streams by file descriptor number...

I can't figure out how to access stdio streams by file descriptor number.

strcoll() found.

Checking to see if your C compiler can copy structs...

strerror() found.

strerror_r() found.

strftime() found.

strlcat() NOT found.

strlcpy() NOT found.

strtod() found.

strtol() found.

strtold() found.

strtoll() found.

strtoq() found.

strtoul() found.

strtoull() found.

strtouq() found.

strxfrm() found.

symlink() found.

syscall() found.

sysconf() found.

system() found.

tcgetpgrp() found.

tcsetpgrp() found.

time() found.

time_t found.

timegm() found.

<sys/times.h> found.

times() found.

clock_t found.

tmpnam_r() found.

truncate() found.

ttyname_r() found.

tzname[] found.

(Testing for character data alignment may crash the test.  That's okay.)

It seems that you must access character data in an aligned manner.

ualarm() found.

umask() found.

unordered() NOT found.

unsetenv() found.

usleep() found.

ustat() found.

closedir() found.

Checking whether closedir() returns a status...

wait4() found.

waitpid() found.

wcstombs() found.

wctomb() found.

writev() found.

Checking alignment constraints...

Doubles must be aligned on a how-many-byte boundary? [8]  

Checking to see how big your characters are (hey, you never know)...

What is the size of a character (in bytes)? [1]  

Checking how long a character is (in bits)...

What is the length of a character (in bits)? [8]  

Checking to see how your cpp does stuff like concatenate tokens...

Oh!  Smells like ANSI's been here.

<db.h> found.

Checking Berkeley DB version ...

Looks OK.

Checking return type needed for hash for Berkeley DB ...

Checking return type needed for prefix for Berkeley DB ...

Looking for a random number function...

Good, found drand48().

Use which function to generate random numbers? [drand48]  

Determining whether or not we are on an EBCDIC system...

Nope, no EBCDIC, probably ASCII or some ISO Latin. Or UTF-8.

Checking how to flush all pending stdio output...

Your fflush(NULL) works okay for output streams.

Let's see if it clobbers input pipes...

fflush(NULL) seems to behave okay with input streams.

Checking the size of gid_t...

Checking the sign of gid_t...

Checking how to print 64-bit integers...

Checking the format strings to be used for Perl's internal types...

Checking the format string to be used for gids...

getgroups() found.

setgroups() found.

What type pointer is the second argument to getgroups() and setgroups()? [gid_t]  

Build Perl with MAD? [n]  

Checking if your /usr/bin/make program sets $(MAKE)...

mode_t found.

It seems that va_copy() or similar will be needed.

size_t found.

What is the type for the 1st argument to gethostbyaddr? [char *]  

What is the type for the 2nd argument to gethostbyaddr? [size_t]  

What pager is used on your system? [/usr/bin/less -R]  

File /usr/bin/less -R doesn't exist.  Use that name anyway? [y]  

pid_t found.

Checking how to generate random libraries on your machine...

<values.h> found.

Sizeof time_t = 8

Your select() operates on 64 bits at a time.

Generating a list of signal names and numbers...

Checking the size of size_t...

Checking to see if you have socklen_t...

<socks.h> NOT found.

I'll be using ssize_t for functions returning a byte count.

Your stdio uses signed chars.

Checking the size of uid_t...

Checking the sign of uid_t...

Checking the format string to be used for uids...

It appears we'll be able to prototype varargs functions.

Which compiler compiler (yacc) shall I use? [yacc]  

<assert.h> found.

<fp.h> NOT found.

<fp_class.h> NOT found.

<gdbm.h> found.

gdbm_open() found.

<ieeefp.h> NOT found.

<libutil.h> NOT found.

<mntent.h> found.

<net/errno.h> NOT found.

<netinet/tcp.h> found.

<poll.h> found.

<prot.h> NOT found.

Guessing which symbols your C compiler and preprocessor define...

try.c: In function 'main':

try.c:5737:17: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5740:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5743:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5746:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5773:17: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5776:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5779:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5782:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5809:17: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5812:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5815:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5818:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5845:16: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5848:17: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5851:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5854:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5881:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5884:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5887:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:5890:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6709:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6712:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6715:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6718:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6745:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6748:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6751:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6754:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6781:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6784:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6787:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6790:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6817:17: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6820:18: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6823:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6826:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6853:19: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6856:20: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6859:21: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

try.c:6862:21: warning: extra tokens at end of #ifdef directive

tcsetattr() found.

You have POSIX termios.h... good!

<stddef.h> found.

<sys/access.h> NOT found.

<sys/filio.h> NOT found.

<sys/ioctl.h> found.

<syslog.h> found.

<sys/mode.h> NOT found.

<sys/poll.h> found.

<sys/resource.h> found.

<sys/security.h> NOT found.

<sys/statvfs.h> found.

<sys/un.h> found.

<sys/utsname.h> found.

<sys/wait.h> found.

<ustat.h> found.

<utime.h> found.

Looking for extensions...

What extensions do you wish to load dynamically?

[B Compress/Raw/Bzip2 Compress/Raw/Zlib Cwd DB_File Data/Dumper Devel/DProf Devel/PPPort Devel/Peek Digest/MD5 Digest/SHA Encode Fcntl File/Glob Filter/Util/Call GDBM_File Hash/Util Hash/Util/FieldHash I18N/Langinfo IO IPC/SsV List/Util MIME/Base64 Math/BigInt/FastCalc NDBM_File Opcode POSIX PerlIO/encoding PerlIO/scalar PerlIO/via SDBM_File Socket Storable Sys/Hostname Sys/Syslog Text/Soundex Time/HiRes Time/Piece Unicode/Normalize XS/APItest S/APItest/KeywordRPN XS/Typemap attributes mro re threads threads/shared]  

What extensions do you wish to load statically? [none]  

I see a config.over file.  Do you wish to load it? [y]  

Stripping down executable paths...

Creating config.sh...

Doing variable substitutions on .SH files...

Extracting config.h (with variable substitutions)

Extracting cflags (with variable substitutions)

Not re-extracting config.h

Extracting makeaperl (with variable substitutions)

Extracting makedepend (with variable substitutions)

Extracting Makefile (with variable substitutions)

Extracting myconfig (with variable substitutions)

Extracting pod/Makefile (with variable substitutions)

Extracting Policy.sh (with variable substitutions)

Extracting runtests (with variable substitutions)

Extracting utils/Makefile (with variable substitutions)

Extracting writemain (with variable substitutions)

Extracting x2p/cflags (with variable substitutions)

Extracting x2p/Makefile (with variable substitutions)

Run make depend now? [y]  

sh ./makedepend MAKE=make

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4'

sh writemain DynaLoader.o  > perlmain.c

rm -f opmini.c

cp op.c opmini.c

rm -f perlmini.c

cp perl.c perlmini.c

echo av.c scope.c op.c doop.c doio.c dump.c gv.c hv.c mg.c reentr.c mro.c perl.c perly.c pp.c pp_hot.c pp_ctl.c pp_sys.c regcomp.c regexec.c utf8.c sv.c taint.c toke.c util.c deb.c run.c universal.c pad.c globals.c perlio.c erlapi.c numeric.c mathoms.c locale.c pp_pack.c pp_sort.c   miniperlmain.c perlmain.c opmini.c perlmini.c | tr ' ' '\n' >.clist

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4'

Finding dependencies for av.o.

Finding dependencies for scope.o.

Finding dependencies for op.o.

Finding dependencies for doop.o.

Finding dependencies for doio.o.

Finding dependencies for dump.o.

Finding dependencies for gv.o.

Finding dependencies for hv.o.

Finding dependencies for mg.o.

Finding dependencies for reentr.o.

Finding dependencies for mro.o.

Finding dependencies for perl.o.

Finding dependencies for perly.o.

Finding dependencies for pp.o.

Finding dependencies for pp_hot.o.

Finding dependencies for pp_ctl.o.

Finding dependencies for pp_sys.o.

Finding dependencies for regcomp.o.

Finding dependencies for regexec.o.

Finding dependencies for utf8.o.

Finding dependencies for sv.o.

Finding dependencies for taint.o.

Finding dependencies for toke.o.

Finding dependencies for util.o.

Finding dependencies for deb.o.

Finding dependencies for run.o.

Finding dependencies for universal.o.

Finding dependencies for pad.o.

Finding dependencies for globals.o.

Finding dependencies for perlio.o.

Finding dependencies for perlapi.o.

Finding dependencies for numeric.o.

Finding dependencies for mathoms.o.

Finding dependencies for locale.o.

Finding dependencies for pp_pack.o.

Finding dependencies for pp_sort.o.

Finding dependencies for miniperlmain.o.

Finding dependencies for perlmain.o.

Finding dependencies for opmini.o.

Finding dependencies for perlmini.o.

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4'

echo Makefile.SH cflags.SH config_h.SH makeaperl.SH makedepend.SH myconfig.SH writemain.SH pod/Makefile.SH | tr ' ' '\n' >.shlist

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4'

Updating makefile...

test -s perlmain.c && touch perlmain.c

cd x2p; make depend

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4/x2p'

sh ../makedepend MAKE=make

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4/x2p'

echo hash.c  str.c util.c walk.c | tr ' ' '\n' >.clist

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4/x2p'

Finding dependencies for hash.o.

Finding dependencies for str.o.

Finding dependencies for util.o.

Finding dependencies for walk.o.

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4/x2p'

echo Makefile.SH cflags.SH | tr ' ' '\n' >.shlist

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4/x2p'

Updating makefile...

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4/x2p'

Now you must run 'make'.

If you compile perl5 on a different machine or from a different object

directory, copy the Policy.sh file from this object directory to the

new one before you run Configure -- this will help you with most of

the policy defaults.

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4 ...

make -j9 -18 -j1 

make: invalid option -- '1'

make: invalid option -- '8'

Usage: make [options] [target] ...

Options:

  -b, -m                      Ignored for compatibility.

  -B, --always-make           Unconditionally make all targets.

  -C DIRECTORY, --directory=DIRECTORY

                              Change to DIRECTORY before doing anything.

  -d                          Print lots of debugging information.

  --debug[=FLAGS]             Print various types of debugging information.

  -e, --environment-overrides

                              Environment variables override makefiles.

  --eval=STRING               Evaluate STRING as a makefile statement.

  -f FILE, --file=FILE, --makefile=FILE

                              Read FILE as a makefile.

  -h, --help                  Print this message and exit.

  -i, --ignore-errors         Ignore errors from recipes.

  -I DIRECTORY, --include-dir=DIRECTORY

                              Search DIRECTORY for included makefiles.

  -j [N], --jobs[=N]          Allow N jobs at once; infinite jobs with no arg.

  -k, --keep-going            Keep going when some targets can't be made.

  -l [N], --load-average[=N], --max-load[=N]

                              Don't start multiple jobs unless load is below N.

  -L, --check-symlink-times   Use the latest mtime between symlinks and target.

  -n, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon

                              Don't actually run any recipe; just print them.

  -o FILE, --old-file=FILE, --assume-old=FILE

                              Consider FILE to be very old and don't remake it.

  -p, --print-data-base       Print make's internal database.

  -q, --question              Run no recipe; exit status says if up to date.

  -r, --no-builtin-rules      Disable the built-in implicit rules.

  -R, --no-builtin-variables  Disable the built-in variable settings.

  -s, --silent, --quiet       Don't echo recipes.

  -S, --no-keep-going, --stop

                              Turns off -k.

  -t, --touch                 Touch targets instead of remaking them.

  -v, --version               Print the version number of make and exit.

  -w, --print-directory       Print the current directory.

  --no-print-directory        Turn off -w, even if it was turned on implicitly.

  -W FILE, --what-if=FILE, --new-file=FILE, --assume-new=FILE

                              Consider FILE to be infinitely new.

  --warn-undefined-variables  Warn when an undefined variable is referenced.

This program built for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Report bugs to <bug-make@gnu.org>

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1/work/perl-5.12.4'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # 

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wrzuciles czasem w MAKEOPTS/MAKEFLAGS w make.conf -18? Na to wyglada, ze cos takiego masz. W efekcie dziala to jakbys dodal '-1 -8', przy czym nie ma takich przelacznikow do GNU Make.

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

wrzuciłem, a raczej skopiowałem ze strony z ustawieniami Makeops dla i7.

Make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm

constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm

pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpXr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

64bit a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi adns afs aim all_sfx alsa ao apache2 apm atm audiofile ash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi bindist bittorrent

blas bluetooth bluray Branding bzip2 cairo calendar canna caps cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi clamav clamdtop css ctype cups curl

curlwrappers cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx debug dedicated dga directfb djvu doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr edit eds emacs emovix encode evo exif expat fam

fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg filters firebird flac flatfile fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb freetds frontbase ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glut gmail

gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnuplot gnutls google gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl gstreamer gtk gtkhtml gzip handbook hardened hddtemp html http ibam icu idn

ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inifile iodbc ios ipod iptables ipv6 iwmmxt jabber jack java java6 javascript jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix

contact ladspa lame lapack lash latex lcms ldap lha libass libcaca libedit libffi libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzma lzo m17n-lib mad maildir

matroska matrox mbox mclib memlimit mhash mikmod milter mime mmap mms mmx mng modplug modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msdoc msn msppt mssql

msxls mtp mule multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli nas natspec ncurses netboot netcdf networkmanager neXt nls nntp nocd nsplugin ntfs nvidia ocaml

ocamlopt oci8 oci8-instant-client odbc ofx ogg openal openexr opengl openssl oracle osc ocar oss pax_kernel pcmcia pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php php pic plasma

plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres postscript ppds pulseaudio python qdbm qmail-spp qt4 qt-static quicktime radius rar raw rdesktop readline recode

reports rpm rss rtf ruby samba scanner scsi sdl seamonkey sensord session sftp sharedmem shorten simplexml skey skype slang slp smartcard smp sndfile snmp soap

sockets socks5 sound source sox speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl subversion svg svga sybase sybase-ct syslog system sysvipc szip taglib tcl tcmalloc

tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype twitter uclibc udev unicode upnp usb v4l vcd vhosts videos vimeo vnc vorbis wav wavpack wddx webkit

webkit wifi win32codecs wmf wxwidgets X x264 xar xattr xcb xcomposite xdg xemacs xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xmp xmpp xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver

xsl xv xvid yahoo youtube zeroconf zip zlib zsh-completion"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -18"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=8 --load-average=8"

```

A ten zapis Makeopts wzialem stad http://preney.ca/paul/archives/341

----------

## unK

Tam jest -l8, a ty masz -18. A co do "cos o flagach use", to masz tam dokładnie napisane, co trzeba zrobić.

Nie wiem też za bardzo, po co ci ten miliard globalnych flag USE w make.conf.

----------

## Garrappachc

Te flagi to, jak tuszę, Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V bez żadnego zrozumienia?

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Błąd odnośnie l8 już poprawiłem, a opis flag przeczytałem przed dodaniem na początku są flagi z procesora a od 64bit ze spisu use uznałem, że będą mi potrzebne ale proszę słucham co mogę wywalić, mam zamiar zainstalować kde i gnome oraz korzystać z gier i oglądać filmy (dvd i blueray), korzystać z nagrywarki dvd i zainstalować steama dla linuxa, więc proszę mi powiedzieć co mogę usunąć z tego spisu?

```

64bit a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi adns afs aim all_sfx alsa ao apache2 apm atm audiofile ash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi bindist bittorrent 

blas bluetooth bluray Branding bzip2 cairo calendar canna caps cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi clamav clamdtop css ctype cups curl 

curlwrappers cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dbx debug dedicated dga directfb djvu doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr edit eds emacs emovix encode evo exif expat fam 

fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg filters firebird flac flatfile fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb freetds frontbase ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glut gmail 

gmp gnome gnome-keyring gnuplot gnutls google gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl gstreamer gtk gtkhtml gzip handbook hardened hddtemp html http ibam icu idn 

ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inifile iodbc ios ipod iptables ipv6 iwmmxt jabber jack java java6 javascript jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix 

contact ladspa lame lapack lash latex lcms ldap lha libass libcaca libedit libffi libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzma lzo m17n-lib mad maildir 

matroska matrox mbox mclib memlimit mhash mikmod milter mime mmap mms mmx mng modplug modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msdoc msn msppt mssql 

msxls mtp mule multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli nas natspec ncurses netboot netcdf networkmanager neXt nls nntp nocd nsplugin ntfs nvidia ocaml 

ocamlopt oci8 oci8-instant-client odbc ofx ogg openal openexr opengl openssl oracle osc ocar oss pax_kernel pcmcia pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php php pic plasma 

plotutils png policykit portaudio posix postgres postscript ppds pulseaudio python qdbm qmail-spp qt4 qt-static quicktime radius rar raw rdesktop readline recode 

reports rpm rss rtf ruby samba scanner scsi sdl seamonkey sensord session sftp sharedmem shorten simplexml skey skype slang slp smartcard smp sndfile snmp soap 

sockets socks5 sound source sox speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 ssl subversion svg svga sybase sybase-ct syslog system sysvipc szip taglib tcl tcmalloc 

tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype twitter uclibc udev unicode upnp usb v4l vcd vhosts videos vimeo vnc vorbis wav wavpack wddx webkit 

webkit wifi win32codecs wmf wxwidgets X x264 xar xattr xcb xcomposite xdg xemacs xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xmp xmpp xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver 

xsl xv xvid yahoo youtube zeroconf zip zlib zsh-completion
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja bym na początek wywalił wszystko, potem emergował z -av i patrzył, które flagi wrzucić globalnie, a które lokalnie, a które wywalić w ogóle. Tak jest na pewno lepiej niż teraz iść na skróty a potem mieć system krowiasty jak SuSe.

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

czyli milion razy powtarzać tą samą pracę i zapisywać na karteczce wszystkie komunikaty o błędach?? E nie....

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie - na jednej konsoli odpalasz emerge -apv pakiet | less (na przykład, możesz też jechać Shift+PageUp/Down), a na drugiej w make.conf zapisujesz interesujące Ciebie flagi. Jeżeli jakaś flaga nic Ci nie mówi - raczej nie jest Ci potrzebna.

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Zrobilem emerge portage i znowu mam komunikat ze cos z flagami use jest nie tak, co z tym zrobic? Jak usunac konfilkt

```
(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # emerge --oneshot portage

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libxml2:2

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0_rc1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libxml2-2.8.0-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.12[python] required by (app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.5[zeroconf], required by kde-base/katepart-4.8.5[handbook]

=net-dns/avahi-0.6.30-r1 mdnsresponder-compat

#required by app-doc/doxygen-1.7.6.1[latex], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8[doc], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9, required by x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.9

=app-text/texlive-2011 extra

#required by app-text/texlive-2011[truetype], required by app-doc/doxygen-1.7.6.1[latex], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8[doc], required by x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9, required by x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.9

>=media-libs/freetype-1.4_pre20080316-r2:1 kpathsea

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/networkmanager" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r6::gentoo USE="bluetooth (consolekit) dhcpcd doc gnutls introspection (multilib) nss (policykit) ppp wext -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -modemmanager -resolvconf -wimax"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    modemmanager? ( ppp ) exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls ) exactly-one-of ( dhclient dhcpcd )

(dependency required by "net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7[networkmanager]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/glib-networking-2.30.2[libproxy]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libsoup-2.36.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r7[http]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.2-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-libs/phonon-4.6.0-r1[gstreamer]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.5" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/katepart-4.8.5[handbook]" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Masz w ogóle profil jakiś wybrany?

Przeczytaj, co masz tam napisane - wystarczy odpowiednie flagi wrzucić do /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

profil to amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Wzialem sie za kompilacje kernela przedtem jednak chcialem zainstalowac pciutils i zaczal sie czepiac o march w make.conf co sie zepsulo i jak to naprawic?

```
(chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # emerge pciutils

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.09, 0.50, 0.44

 * Package:    sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 consolekit elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib policykit userland_GNU zlib

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pciutils-3.1.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work/pciutils-3.1.9 ...

 * Applying pciutils-3.1.7-install-lib.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying pciutils-3.1.7-fbsd.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying pciutils-3.1.9-static-pc.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work/pciutils-3.1.9 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work/pciutils-3.1.9 ...

make -j9 -l8 HOST=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc DNS=yes IDSDIR=$(SHAREDIR)/misc MANDIR=$(SHAREDIR)/man PREFIX=/usr SHARED=yes STRIP= ZLIB=yes PCI_COMPRESSED_IDS=0 PCI_IDS=pci.ids LIBDIR=${PREFIX}/lib64 'OPT=-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe' all 

cd lib && ./configure

Configuring libpci for your system... x86_64--linux  x86_64 linux

Looking for access methods... sysfs proc i386-ports dump

Checking for zlib support... yes (set manually)

Checking for DNS support... yes (set manually)

Checking whether to build a shared library... yes (set manually)

make -C lib all

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o lspci.o lspci.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o ls-vpd.o ls-vpd.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o ls-caps.o ls-caps.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o ls-ecaps.o ls-ecaps.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o ls-kernel.o ls-kernel.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o ls-tree.o ls-tree.c

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work/pciutils-3.1.9/lib'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden   -c -o init.o init.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes   -c -o ls-map.o ls-map.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden   -c -o access.o access.c

ls-ecaps.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

ls-kernel.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

lspci.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switchls-vpd.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switchls-tree.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switchaccess.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

ls-caps.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

ls-map.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switchinit.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

make: *** [ls-caps.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden   -c -o generic.o generic.c

make: *** [ls-vpd.o] Error 1

make: *** [lspci.o] Error 1

make: *** [ls-ecaps.o] Error 1

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden   -c -o dump.o dump.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=corei7 -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wno-parentheses -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -fPIC -fvisibility=hidden   -c -o names.o names.c

make[1]: *** [init.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: make: *** [access.o] Error 1

*** [ls-kernel.o] Error 1

make: *** [ls-map.o] Error 1

make: *** [ls-tree.o] Error 1

generic.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

dump.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

names.c:1:0: error: bad value (corei7) for -march= switch

make[1]: *** [generic.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [dump.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [names.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work/pciutils-3.1.9/lib'

make: *** [lib/libpci.so.3.1.9] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work/pciutils-3.1.9'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1/work/pciutils-3.1.9'

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Może na przykład o to, że gcc nie ma czegoś takiego jak -march=corei7?

Chłopie, wklejasz tutaj logi po milion linijek każdy z jakimiś duperelami. Poczytaj dokumentację, poszukaj w necie, zainteresuj się tym tematem, a nie że lecisz z każdym pierdyknięciem na forum. Wykaż trochę inicjatywy, ze swojej strony, bo nikt Ci nie będzie chciał pomagać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nowe gcc ma march=corei7, zmien na march=native po prostu.

I GNU make nie ma przelacznika -1 ani -8, wywal to -18.

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Plik make.conf stworzyłem po przeczytaniu dokumentacji, więc Garrappachc zaktualizuj swoją wiedzę zanim zaczniesz pisać takie bzdury, a wklejam wszystko żeby było jasne co i gdzie się popsuło. Gentoo już wcześniej istalowałem w wersji 2005.0 na starym celeronie 400 ale było to 7 lat temu i wielu rzeczy już nie pamiętam i po za tym zmieniłem komputer a samo Gentoo się też zmieniło więc potrzebuję pomocy przy instalacji bo wyskakują mi komunikaty których wcześniej nie miałem, (a nie jestem informatykiem, i wielu tematów nie śledziłem) jeśli mam znosić twoje fochy i komentarze proszę NIE POMAGAJ MI opuść ten wątek i więcej nie wracaj, frustracje wyładowywuj gdzie indziej i nakimś innym.

@SlashBeast to nie jest -18 tylko -l8 (el 8  ), ale wywalę może pomoże. Dziękuję.

Genkernel wywalil cos takiego. Czyzbym mial za nowy sprzet do Gentoo?[/list]

```

(chroot) Gentoo-2012 linux # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p2

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 3.4.9-gentoo for x86_64...

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.4.9-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.4.9-gentoo modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

.config:2860:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

--

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

--

  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  * Wireless

  *

  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

--

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

--

RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’:

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      fs/fat/fatent.o

  CC      fs/ext4/hash.o

  CC      fs/ext4/resize.o

  CC      fs/fat/file.o

fs/ext4/resize.c: In function ‘ext4_update_super’:

fs/ext4/resize.c:1144:9: warning: unused variable ‘ret’

--

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans_inode.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_dquot.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype

--

  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/mst.o

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/namei.o

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/runlist.o

drivers/block/cciss.c: In function ‘dev_show_unique_id’:

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[1]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[2]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[3]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[4]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[5]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[6]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[7]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[8]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[9]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[10]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[11]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[13]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[14]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[15]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.o

  LD [M]  sound/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.o

  CC [M]  sound/pci/ymfpci/ymfpci.o

  CC [M]  sound/pci/ymfpci/ymfpci_main.o

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c: In function ‘r100_bandwidth_update’:

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2894:50: warning: ‘disp_drain_rate.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2840:63: warning: ‘crit_point_ff.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  net/8021q/vlan_dev.o

  CC [M]  net/8021q/vlan_netlink.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o

  CC [M]  net/8021q/vlanproc.o

drivers/md/raid10.c: In function ‘read_balance’:

drivers/md/raid10.c:681:18: warning: ‘rdev’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/sco.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_proto_sctp.o

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’:

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/main.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/aes_cmac.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/cfg.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.o

drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c: In function ‘find_entry.clone.7’:

drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c:572:6: warning: ‘hash’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/chan.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/driver-trace.o

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/mlme.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/natsemi/natsemi.o

net/mac80211/mlme.c: In function ‘ieee80211_prep_connection’:

net/mac80211/mlme.c:3058:19: warning: ‘sta’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/3945-mac.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/3945.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function ‘libipw_wx_set_encodeext’:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable ‘dev’

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwlegacy.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwl3945.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-ucode.o

drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c: In function ‘iwlagn_mac_resume’:

drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c:443:23: warning: unused variable ‘img’

--

  CC [M]  drivers/tty/serial/8250/serial_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio_cif.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_nportdisc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas_fp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_attr.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot’:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’

make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_stub.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_core.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_stub.o

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_cs.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.o

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p2

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Uh huh. Taka propozycja, jak masz problem z genkernelem (ostatni post) to zrob nowy temat, ten temat juz sie tak dziwnie rozrasta, ze pewnie wiekszosc ludzi bedzie go zaraz ignorowac, bo nie wiadomo o co chodzi.

Jeden problem - jeden temat.

----------

